# Clawed Frog Jumped Out Of My Tank



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

well i went to go look at the new 30 gallon and i cant find my african clawed frog there is one little spot where he could of gotten out and he got through. :/ i was so scared but i found him across the hall in a corner and i hurried up and put him in my old 15 gallon ...hes not going in the 30 gallon any time soon.... why would he jump out (I just set up the tank yesterday morning*c/p*


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Frogs, crabs, crayfish, etc. are escape artists. If the tank is crowded, or if they just feel cramped, they will try and escape (wouldn't you too if you were stuck in a box?).

Easiest ways to cure escapism - full hood, and minimize your hardware so they don't have the ability to climb out. Tall plants count as escape routes as well.

I've had 2 ADF's (African dwarf frogs/clawed frogs) for a year or so with no escape attempts and I've noticed that having a tall tank with LOTS of plants and hiding places deters them from escaping, for one reason or the other. I removed my full hood and only run a CO2 reactor, a heater, and an HOB filter.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this the same tank your pleco is in going up and down? Sounds like you have some major issues with your water that they don't like about it. Besides the tank isn't cycled and don't think those 2 will handle going through another cycle without consequences.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yes its the same tank and im just shocked my 15 gallon doesnt even have a hood and hes never jumped out and ive had him for almost a year


----------

